# Burner 2.0 irons Review



## allthegear (Sep 4, 2011)

I couldn't find a review of these irons on here so thought one might be of use to someone.

Decided a few months back that it was time to upgrade my dearly beloved mizuno mx-15s. Have had a few years off playing regularly since small children came along and wanted to hit some new sticks to see what the difference would be. Went to the pro who said he'd show me a few things but wouldn't tell me what they cost.

First up was the jpx800 (the ones I secretly wanted). The radar showed very little difference from my old clubs and I was disappointed with the feel. Hard to put my finger on it but I couldn't bring myself to want them. Next was the g15 - oh so easy to hit but the 6 iron I used was sending the ball into the stratosphere. In retrospect I don't think the pro was keen on these for me and we left them behind. Wilson d11 felt cheap in comparison to the others - again a slight disappointment as I'd fancied these too. The two clubs I couldn't get enough of were the Razr x and the burner 2.0. The stats on these from the radar were comprehensively the best from the test - not only adding 15 yards to my old 6 iron but also (and, for me, compellingly) drastically reducing the dispersion. For me it was the accuracy of the new technology that made up my mind to get my wallet open. Both clubs had a feeling of weight and solidity through the ball which gave me great confidence and meant that even a rank mishit went straight and close to full distance. Ultimately it was the dark finish of the TMs that decided it for me, though I would have been chuffed to have finished up with the callaways. I didn't use the DNA swing gadget (don't know why not!) but the pro recommended the stock 85 stiff shaft.

Several rounds in, I haven't changed my mind about these clubs. They go a very long way indeed (mainly due to very strong lofts, I think) and have allowed me to do without a 3 iron. There's a bigger difference from PW to my old GW than is ideal (136 yards carry compared to 118) but it's not been a problem on the course. The long irons are very easy to hit and I find I can alter the trajectory quite well, especially into the wind.

The biggest limitation with the burner 2.0 is with trying to hit the ball in anything other than a straight line. I accept this wholeheartedly now but was surprised to start with when I simply couldn't hit the nice high fades and low draws that I used to consider a bit of a speciality. 

Overall i love my new irons and would certainly recommend them. They are very hard wearing and look great to my eye. They are, of course, a game improver club and do their job admirably. The compensation they bring to my rather erratic game means my motivation levels stay much higher than they might otherwise and I intend to hang onto them long after TM have brought out their replacement (somewhere around next week, I guess )

Cheers for reading.


----------



## CMAC (Sep 6, 2011)

very nice review


----------



## BluenoseGolfer (Sep 8, 2011)

Good review, I've been using these for a few weeks now and hitting good distances. Overall very pleased!


----------

